# How common is cancer?



## meisha98

Just put my little boy of seven to sleep this past Sunday. He had cancer, we think some type of lymphoma. Started as skin type cancer with bumps all over, progressed to eyes and then the vet feels it went to the brain. We had needle biopsies done, but felt it was moving too quickly for an operation to diagnose the type for sure. From the end of May to 8/24. I'm thankful for the time we had and so frustrated that I couldn't do more for him. Couldn't afford chemo and to be honest, didn't want to put him through that either. He was comfortable and managing until Saturday when he let me know he couldn't fight anymore. I miss my beautiful, intelligent and wonderful boy so much!


----------



## meisha98

Kimberly


----------



## Fodder

i had to put down my 10yo in dec 2005. she had a small lump on her neck which turned out to be a fatty tumor, but the area behind it started to swell and eventually ruptured. her whole neck went black and because of the pain she began scratching and tore the skin which caused non stop bleeding - this is what my father returned to and thought the dogs had been in a fight, rushed her to the vet, and after further investigation, surgery and ultra sound - we found that she had cancer. small masses showed up all throughout her body on her blood vessels, and at the rate the first mass grew (a matter of weeks) they figured it was just a matter of time before the others grew that large and if they ruptured internally, she'd likely bleed to death. it was the same sort of situation - i couldnt afford chemo and with that type of cancer (i forget the name they gave it) there wasnt even a 50/50 chance that chemo would work. so as happy and comfortable and still active as Sierra was - i, at 24, had to make the decision to put her down. she's the first dog that we had with cancer... (out of about 7 at that point) but i'd still say about 1/3 of dogs get it in some form... but many live thru it.

very very sorry for your loss. cancer is a tough one to deal with...


----------



## Mike Dangelewicz

Sorry for your loss... cancer is tough to beat. We just lost our 9.5 year old GSD to Hemangiosarcoma this past Sunday... He went down hill real fast, within a month, it really blindsided us, he had been so healthy. Excellent dog weight 100 lbs, I would not take a 100 pounds of gold for him... we will really miss him


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: KimcMAJust put my little boy of seven to sleep this past Sunday. He had cancer, we think some type of lymphoma. Started as skin type cancer with bumps all over, progressed to eyes and then the vet feels it went to the brain. We had needle biopsies done, but felt it was moving too quickly for an operation to diagnose the type for sure. From the end of May to 8/24. I'm thankful for the time we had and so frustrated that I couldn't do more for him. Couldn't afford chemo and to be honest, didn't want to put him through that either. He was comfortable and managing until Saturday when he let me know he couldn't fight anymore. I miss my beautiful, intelligent and wonderful boy so much!


OMG I am sorry for your loss.

Lauralie


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: Barons buddySorry for your loss... cancer is tough to beat. We just lost our 9.5 year old GSD to Hemangiosarcoma this past Sunday... He went down hill real fast, within a month, it really blindsided us, he had been so healthy. Excellent dog weight 100 lbs, I would not take a 100 pounds of gold for him... we will really miss him


Yikes another GSD gone this past week, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I am sorry to hear about those of you who have recently lost your dogs to cancer. I have a mixed breed who had a mammary tumor and it was removed and when biopsied it was found to be malignant. It came back and by that point it had already went into the bloodstream, into her lungs and chest. My vet has given her 6 months (now 5 months) to live at the most. She is slowly going downhill- her appetite isn't quite as good as it was, she's panting more, and she can't get on the bed anymore either.

I have a friend who has a cancer website if you'd care to check it out:
http://www.gretchenscancerawareness.org/


----------



## arycrest

Kimberly, I'm so sorry that you lost your dog, seven is so young. 







May he rest in peace.

To answer your question. I lost Niki to osteosarcoma. My soul mate Echo died from hemangiosarcoma, the tumor was in his heart. My mutt Bo also died from hemangiosarcoma, the tumor was in his spleen and had spread to all his major organs. Ringer was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma of the heart, however, he had many other serious health issues. The vet who diagnosed Kelly's gallbladder problem felt certain he also had hemangiosarcoma of the heart but I didn't pursue any further diagnosis because he also had many serious health issues.


----------



## WendiGSD

Kimberly, I'm so sorry about your boy







. I just went through the same thing. We had Maggie PTS almost two weeks ago due to cancer. She was 11 yrs. old.

What we thought was an infected tooth turned out to be cancer. According the biopsy either malignant oral melanoma or fibrosarcoma. 

I miss Maggie like crazy. I still expect to have her meet me at the door when I come home. I swear sometimes I swear I still hear her...

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Karin

I'm really sorry for your loss, Kimberly. Seven is way too young to lose a beloved companion.

Our last dog, Sheba, died of leukemia at the age of eleven, and I know a quite a few people who have lost their dogs to lymphoma and other types of cancer. One of my friends lost four retrievers to lymphoma very young ( I don't think any of them made it past five years. They had some problems with toxins in their water in their area, and they wonder if that's what caused it.


----------



## bullet395

I have lost two GSD's to cancer. I have found that by the time you realize the dog is sick and look for treatment, it is usually too late. I've been doing lots of research on the topic with vets and found out that cancer in GSD's and other large dogs appears to be part of their aging process. Sometimes they are maligment and sometimes they are benign. Large dogs have such accelerated body systems compared to humans. Everything from the healing process, aging process and growth (including tumors) is much faster than us. I lost Bullet last month to Kidney cancer and it still hurts me. I find peace knowing that I gave him the best life possible. If these animals were not as beautiful, smart and loyal as they are, I would not have anymore in my life due to all of the potential health problems. But they are so awesome to share life with, that the sacrifices are worth it to me.


----------



## JenM66

I hate this dreaded disease - in humans or canines...... My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Dakota11

So sorry for your loss. I lost my boy Dakota to the evil hemangiosarcoma on july 13th. Its an awfull cancer and is always fatal. One day was fine 2 days later dead no outward signs till it ruptered , the cancer was on his spleen and was approx size of a lemon. After doing my own extensive research on the subject it is a silent killer of large breed dogs the way it usually presents itself, even if cuaght early if my memory is right the best case outcome is onlya few months which is debatable on quality of life anyways.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Both my girls died of cancer - Tessa at 11 and Neke at 14.5. Tessa had immune system problems.

Riggs has rectal cancer. He was diagnosed a couple months ago. When he can no longer pass stoll it will be time.

I truely believe their vaccinations had a hand in this. Before I knew better I was giving them a combo vax every 6 months because I did alot of fostering and the shelter said it was a good idea.

I could kick myself for it!! I also believe it caused Tessa's immune system disorder.


----------



## middleofnowhere

One of my dogs died from cancer - about 25 years ago. He had a tumor on his neck & the operation didn't work. From diagnosis to death was, I think, under a week. Upon until 2 weeks before he died he was hale and hearty. He was nearly 16.


----------



## kneely

I just read an article that said 50% of all dogs that reach the age of 10 years will one day die of some form of cancer. This was mind boggling until I started a total of all my dogs over the years that have been diagnosed with it and unfortunately, the statistic seems correct to me. During one 12 month period, I had a St Bernard diagnosed with lymphosarcoma, a GSD with osteosarcoma, a GSD/lab mix with liver cancer and I was also diagnosed with the dreaded C. 
Kerry


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

I'm deeply sorry for your loss, unfortunately cancer seems to be so prevalent in many dogs. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Sadly it is all too common, and I believe I read somewhere that it is now the #1 killer of dogs. Some years ago we lost our Kira to lymphosarcoma. She was only about 7 years old (was from a shelter, so we aren't exactly sure), and was the sweetest, most beautiful girl.......... we miss her, and always will.


----------



## BowWowMeow

So sorry for your loss. My ex's sheltie died of leukemia at age 6.5. It was devastating. 

I have heard very high statistics about cancer in dogs, more so than in cats or humans. Not sure why but my theory is pesticides (lawn and farms) and crappy food. 

I have lost 3 dogs to cancer. Honestly, I feel it's only a matter of time before my 13.5 yo is diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## DianaM

I am very sorry for your loss, Kimberly. I am also shocked and saddened to find out just how common cancer is in general but especially in the GSD.


----------

